# [Q][Dev]When Building 2.3.7 Source System/app Only Has 5 Apps



## TheMaster

Hey All! I am building a rom for the crespo4g!
I ran into a few issues during build namely the only apps that build are
ODB.apk
QuickSearchBox.apk
SprintMenu.apk
SystemUpdateUI.apk
WiMAXSettings.apk
What I did was attempt to build root into the source


Code:


[email protected]:~/Android/source/google/2.3.7$ git clone [URL=git://github.com/ChainsDD/su-binary.git]git://github.com/ChainsDD/su-binary.git[/URL] SUBinary<br />
[email protected]:~/Android/source/google/2.3.7$ git clone [URL=git://github.com/ChainsDD/Superuser.git]git://github.com/ChainsDD/Superuser.git[/URL] Superuser

Then I edited /system/extras/su/Android.mk
and added


Code:


ifeq ($(BUILD_ORIGINAL_SU),true)<br />
LOCAL_PATH:= $(call my-dir)<br />
include $(CLEAR_VARS)<br />
LOCAL_SRC_FILES:= su.c<br />
LOCAL_MODULE:= su<br />
LOCAL_FORCE_STATIC_EXECUTABLE := true<br />
LOCAL_STATIC_LIBRARIES := libc<br />
LOCAL_MODULE_PATH := $(TARGET_OUT_OPTIONAL_EXECUTABLES)<br />
LOCAL_MODULE_TAGS := debug<br />
include $(BUILD_EXECUTABLE)<br />
endif

This is all my terminal will let me copy (Is there a log somewhere that shows all build messages?)


Code:


target R.java/Manifest.java: Calculator (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Calculator_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Calendar (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Calendar_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CalendarProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CalendarProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Camera (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Camera_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CertInstaller (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CertInstaller_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Contacts (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Contacts_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ContactsProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ContactsProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: DefaultContainerService (out/target/common/obj/APPS/DefaultContainerService_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: DeskClock (out/target/common/obj/APPS/DeskClock_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: DownloadProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/DownloadProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: DownloadProviderUi (out/target/common/obj/APPS/DownloadProviderUi_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: DrmProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/DrmProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Email (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Email_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Gallery3D (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Gallery3D_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: HTMLViewer (out/target/common/obj/APPS/HTMLViewer_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: LatinIME (out/target/common/obj/APPS/LatinIME_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Launcher2 (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Launcher2_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: LiveWallpapers (out/target/common/obj/APPS/LiveWallpapers_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: LiveWallpapersPicker (out/target/common/obj/APPS/LiveWallpapersPicker_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: MagicSmokeWallpapers (out/target/common/obj/APPS/MagicSmokeWallpapers_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: MediaProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/MediaProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Mms (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Mms_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SoundRecorder (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SoundRecorder_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Music (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Music_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Nfc (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Nfc_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: OpenWnn (out/target/common/obj/APPS/OpenWnn_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: PackageInstaller (out/target/common/obj/APPS/PackageInstaller_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Phone (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Phone_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: PicoTts (out/target/common/obj/APPS/PicoTts_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.<br />
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.<br />
Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.<br />
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: PinyinIME (out/target/common/obj/APPS/PinyinIME_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Protips (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Protips_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Settings (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SettingsProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SettingsProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SystemUI (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SystemUI_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Tag (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Tag_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: TelephonyProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/TelephonyProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: TtsService (out/target/common/obj/APPS/TtsService_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: UserDictionaryProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/UserDictionaryProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: VisualizationWallpapers (out/target/common/obj/APPS/VisualizationWallpapers_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: VoiceDialer (out/target/common/obj/APPS/VoiceDialer_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: VpnServices (out/target/common/obj/APPS/VpnServices_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target Package: framework-res (out/target/product/crespo4g/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/package.apk)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: AccelerometerPlay (out/target/common/obj/APPS/AccelerometerPlay_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: AccessibilityService (out/target/common/obj/APPS/AccessibilityService_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ApiDemos (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ApiDemos_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: AppWidgetHostTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/AppWidgetHostTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: AppWidgetProvider (out/target/common/obj/APPS/AppWidgetProvider_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: BackupRestore (out/target/common/obj/APPS/BackupRestore_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: BasicGLSurfaceView (out/target/common/obj/APPS/BasicGLSurfaceView_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: BatteryWaster (out/target/common/obj/APPS/BatteryWaster_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: BluetoothChat (out/target/common/obj/APPS/BluetoothChat_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: BrowserTestPlugin (out/target/common/obj/APPS/BrowserTestPlugin_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: BuildWidget (out/target/common/obj/APPS/BuildWidget_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: BusinessCard (out/target/common/obj/APPS/BusinessCard_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CellBroadcastReceiver (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CellBroadcastReceiver_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CellBroadcastReceiverTests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CellBroadcastReceiverTests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Compass (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Compass_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ConnectivityManagerTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ConnectivityManagerTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ContactManager (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ContactManager_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ContactsProviderTests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ContactsProviderTests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines targetSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ContactsTests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ContactsTests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CtsAccessibilityServiceTestCases (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CtsAccessibilityServiceTestCases_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CtsAccountManagerTestCases (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CtsAccountManagerTestCases_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CtsTestStubs (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CtsTestStubs_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CtsDelegatingAccessibilityService (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CtsDelegatingAccessibilityService_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CtsMediaTestCases (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CtsMediaTestCases_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CtsVerifier (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CtsVerifier_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CubeLiveWallpapers (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CubeLiveWallpapers_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: CustomLocale (out/target/common/obj/APPS/CustomLocale_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: DensityTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/DensityTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines targetSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Development (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Development_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Fallback (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Fallback_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Film (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Film_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FixVibrateSetting (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FixVibrateSetting_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FixedGridLayout (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FixedGridLayout_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FontLab (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FontLab_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Fountain (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Fountain_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworksCoreTests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworksCoreTests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworksGraphicsTests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworksGraphicsTests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworksSaxTests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworksSaxTests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: GL2JNI (out/target/common/obj/APPS/GL2JNI_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: GL2Java (out/target/common/obj/APPS/GL2Java_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: GLDual (out/target/common/obj/APPS/GLDual_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: GLJNI (out/target/common/obj/APPS/GLJNI_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Gallery (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Gallery_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: GestureBuilder (out/target/common/obj/APPS/GestureBuilder_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: GlobalTime (out/target/common/obj/APPS/GlobalTime_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: GraphicsLab (out/target/common/obj/APPS/GraphicsLab_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: HelloActivity (out/target/common/obj/APPS/HelloActivity_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Home (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Home_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ImageProcessing (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ImageProcessing_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ImfTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ImfTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: JETBoy (out/target/common/obj/APPS/JETBoy_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: LargeAssetTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/LargeAssetTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: LatinIMETests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/LatinIMETests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: LocationTracker (out/target/common/obj/APPS/LocationTracker_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: LotsOfApps (out/target/common/obj/APPS/LotsOfApps_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
aapt: warning: string 'pref_default_text_encoding_default' has no default translation in packages/apps/Browser/res; found: ja<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: LunarLander (out/target/common/obj/APPS/LunarLander_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: MultiResolution (out/target/common/obj/APPS/MultiResolution_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines targetSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: NFCDemo (out/target/common/obj/APPS/NFCDemo_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: NinePatchLab (out/target/common/obj/APPS/NinePatchLab_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: NotePad (out/target/common/obj/APPS/NotePad_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Notepadv1Solution (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Notepadv1Solution_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Notepadv1 (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Notepadv1_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Notepadv2Solution (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Notepadv2Solution_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Notepadv2 (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Notepadv2_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Notepadv3Solution (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Notepadv3Solution_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Notepadv3 (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Notepadv3_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: ObbApp (out/target/common/obj/APPS/ObbApp_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: PhoneAppTests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/PhoneAppTests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines targetSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
libpng warning: Ignoring attempt to set cHRM RGB triangle with zero area<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: RSSReader (out/target/common/obj/APPS/RSSReader_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Quake (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Quake_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SampleBrowserPlugin (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SampleBrowserPlugin_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SampleEmailPolicy (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SampleEmailPolicy_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SearchableDictionary (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SearchableDictionary_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SettingsTests (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SettingsTests_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SignatureTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SignatureTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SipDemo (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SipDemo_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SkeletonApp (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SkeletonApp_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Snake (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Snake_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SoftKeyboard (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SoftKeyboard_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SoundPoolTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SoundPoolTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SpareParts (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SpareParts_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: SpeechRecorder (out/target/common/obj/APPS/SpeechRecorder_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: StatusBarTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/StatusBarTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Stk (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Stk_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Superuser (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Superuser_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: TagCanon (out/target/common/obj/APPS/TagCanon_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Term (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Term_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: TestEGL (out/target/common/obj/APPS/TestEGL_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: TransformTest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/TransformTest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: VoiceRecognitionService (out/target/common/obj/APPS/VoiceRecognitionService_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines targetSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Voiper (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Voiper_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: WiktionarySimple (out/target/common/obj/APPS/WiktionarySimple_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: Wiktionary (out/target/common/obj/APPS/Wiktionary_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: launchperf (out/target/common/obj/APPS/launchperf_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines targetSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: lowstoragetest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/lowstoragetest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: mediaframeworktest (out/target/common/obj/APPS/mediaframeworktest_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworkCoreTests_install_decl_perm (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_decl_perm_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_auto (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_auto_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_internal (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_internal_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_sdcard (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_sdcard_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_unspecified (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_unspecified_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionCode (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines versionName (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines minSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
Warning: AndroidManifest.xml already defines targetSdkVersion (in [url="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"]http://schemas.andro...apk/res/android[/url]); using existing value in manifest.<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworkCoreTests_install_use_perm_good (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_use_perm_good_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target R.java/Manifest.java: FrameworkCoreTests_install_uses_feature (out/target/common/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_uses_feature_intermediates/src/R.stamp)<br />
target Package: FrameworkCoreTests_install_decl_perm (out/target/product/crespo4g/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_decl_perm_intermediates/package.apk)<br />
target Package: FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_auto (out/target/product/crespo4g/obj/APPS/FrameworkCoreTests_install_loc_auto_intermediates/package.apk)<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:19: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'android:Theme.Holo.Light'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:23: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:actionBarStyle'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:35: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'android:style/Theme.Holo.Dialog'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-large/styles.xml:20: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:windowMinWidthMajor'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-large/styles.xml:21: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:windowMinWidthMinor'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-port-v11/styles.xml:3: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'android:style/Theme.Holo.Dialog'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-port-v11/styles.xml:5: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:windowMinWidthMajor'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-port-v11/styles.xml:6: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:windowMinWidthMinor'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:30: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'android:style/Widget.Holo.ActionBar'.<br />
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:32: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:displayOptions'.<br />
make: *** [out/target/common/obj/APPS/Superuser_intermediates/src/R.stamp] Error 1<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/com/android/internal/R.java:8233: warning: unmappable character for encoding ascii<br />
				 hasn't configured anything tethering will still work. ��If you'd rather<br />
																														   ^<br />
out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/com/android/internal/R.java:8233: warning: unmappable character for encoding ascii<br />
				 hasn't configured anything tethering will still work. ��If you'd rather<br />
																															^<br />
libpng warning: Ignoring attempt to set cHRM RGB triangle with zero area<br />
Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.<br />
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.<br />
Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.<br />
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.<br />
2 warnings<br />
[email protected]:~/Android/source/google/2.3.7$

If I can get this worked out I have some goodies in store for you guys!
Thanks!
Harold Saxon


----------



## krylon360

Because the su apk source has homeycomb bits in it, it wont compile. (Thats what ypur make error is caused by) Fork the one from cm's git. They fixed this by just using a precompiled apk. Then the rest of your stuff should build.

Sent from Bionix using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon

krylon360 said:


> Because the su apk source has homeycomb bits in it, it wont compile. (Thats what ypur make error is caused by) Fork the one from cm's git. They fixed this by just using a precompiled apk. Then the rest of your stuff should build.
> 
> Sent from Bionix using RootzWiki Forums


This, but just in case you are wondering why, and how we could tell, it's from the output. You need to find the make error which actually causes everything else to stop. In this case it was something to do with the values-v11 with the attribute that was causing the error shown after. Basically you then have to think why this occurred, and maybe in this case you would search the API docs for the appribute and see when it was introduced, then you'd see its honeycomb so building gingerbread with it would result in errors.

Hope that helps as to how you could solve issues like this.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## krylon360

here was your make error in case you where wondering what to look for:
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:19: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'android:Theme.Holo.Light'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:23: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:actionBarStyle'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:35: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'android:style/Theme.Holo.Dialog'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-large/styles.xml:20: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:windowMinWidthMajor'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-large/styles.xml:21: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:windowMinWidthMinor'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-port-v11/styles.xml:3: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'android:style/Theme.Holo.Dialog'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-port-v11/styles.xml:5: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:windowMinWidthMajor'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-port-v11/styles.xml:6: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:windowMinWidthMinor'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:30: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'android:style/Widget.Holo.ActionBar'.
packages/apps/Superuser/res/values-v11/styles.xml:32: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name: attr 'android:displayOptions'.
make: *** [out/target/common/obj/APPS/Superuser_intermediates/src/R.stamp] Error 1
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....


----------



## TheMaster

Thanks! Will report back as to whether or not it works


----------



## ro6666lt

dev section is reserved for Rom/kernel/Mod releases. moved to NS/NS4G general. Thanks.


----------

